
Tech Giants Are Using This Crisis to Colonize the Welfare System - jrepinc
https://jacobinmag.com/2020/04/tech-giants-coronavirus-pandemic-welfare-surveillance
======
cs702
This article raises a valid question: Do we really want the welfare systems in
many countries to be deeply intertwined with the data collection, analysis,
and monitoring apparatuses of tech giants?

However, the title is click-bait -- in particular, using a loaded word like
"colonize" seems in very poor taste to me.

~~~
perl4ever
Using loaded words in poor taste is how journalism works these days, and I
attribute its prevalence to...the influence of the tech giants.

